# video driver for intel 82945G/GZ

## DancesWithWords

I've got a Dell 620 with a intel 82945G/GZ onboard video card.  I've had quite a time getting it up and running.  So I've got it working somewhat.

My questions from what I've read says to use the "intel" driver.  However there appears to be no "intel" driver for this card in gentoo.  So I've done some guess work based on past experience with intel onboard video and got the video running using the i810 driver.

It would appear there has been some changes with ebuilds for intel "82945G/GZ"?  If so what are they?  Is using the i810 a work around or is it the right driver for this video card?

This is what I've done so far to get basic working video.  I don't not guarantee that any of this is right, it is just what I've done based on what I could get from the forums and googling.  Any additional suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Step 1: lspci

Step 2: echo "sys-apps/915resolution ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

Step 3: echo "VIDEO="intel" >> /etc/make.conf

Step 4: echo INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mice" >> /etc/make.conf

Step 5: emerge xorg-x11 mesa 915resolution xf86-video-intel 

Step 6: env-update && etc-update && source /etc/profile

Step 7: vim /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 add i810, intel-agp

Step 8: 915resolution -l 

Step 9: 915resolution 54 1024 768

Step 10: Xorg -configure

Step 11: X -config /root/xorg.conf.new [this will test your Xorg configuration.  If everything works out go to Step 12]

Step 12: If it works: cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Step 13: run KDM or GDM or startx whatever your fancy.Last edited by DancesWithWords on Mon Jan 26, 2009 8:21 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DancesWithWords,

You want  x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel Its a superset of the i810 driver.

Look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

If you see a lot of messages starting INTEL, you are using the right driver.

IF you see I810, thats the old driver.

----------

## DancesWithWords

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DancesWithWords,
> 
> You want  x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel Its a superset of the i810 driver.
> 
> Look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
> ...

 

Yup is is got INTEL everywhere.  Thanks.

==

DWW

----------

